# SO cal Fires



## snownow (Oct 24, 2007)

I've not posted in a while, and I live in the middle of this mess. Any how, after packing up the wife and kids i stuck around to keep the house wet, and shoot a few photos. Some of these were picked up by CNN as well, so a little bright spot in all this gloom. More shots can be seen at 
http://sierraphoto.biz/Events

My house







as it came in




more of the same but closer





while it was ripping, and one of the shots CNN ran





even distruction can have beauty.


----------



## Sweetsomedays (Oct 24, 2007)

WOW! Just WOW...very and intense and real.


----------



## Trenton Romulox (Oct 24, 2007)

The last one is absolutely stunning! Such beauty, such power, such chaos. Very good captures. Best of luck to those in the area.


----------



## MarcusM (Oct 24, 2007)

Those are really nice shots. My favorite is of the two firemen looking off in the distance. That looks like one for the ages. You have captured beauty from devastation.


----------



## snownow (Oct 25, 2007)

Thanks guys, We are all ok now the fire has moved in to the canyons and is ripping them up .. The smoke is the bad part now, the wind has died (a good thing), so it just raining ash now. Glad you liked the shots.


----------



## Campbell (Oct 25, 2007)

Love #4, very powerful.


----------



## RKW3 (Oct 25, 2007)

Sad that you lived there, I know the air must be HORRIBLE! I live a good drive away and I still feel the effects. 

Glad to hear you and your family is all okay. Must be pretty tragic.


----------



## snownow (Oct 26, 2007)

The air is bad, I cant wait for the weather to change. The fire is still ripping as of today  

Another note, my site hit 70,000 image views as of today, crazy.


----------



## LaFoto (Oct 26, 2007)

But you are safe and your house is still standing. I soooo hope so!
And no wonder your site got so many hits, these photos are really GOOD ... I mean, they are FRIGHTFULLY good ... in all senses of the word! :shock: ale: ... Fire has always been my childhood nightmare. Always!


----------



## tbsdphotog (Nov 10, 2007)

This was the view from my house too. I live in Chula Vista, if you know where that is. It is located in San Diego county. I woke up to that exact seen in the third picture and a police man knocking on my door telling us to leave now. Luckily, we did not loose our home but so many others did.


----------



## Alex_B (Nov 10, 2007)

wow ... glad you are ok and safe


----------



## Jaymz77 (Nov 10, 2007)

Stunning!

Everyone effected by this horrible tragedy are in my prayers.


----------



## jlbrew3 (Nov 11, 2007)

Very moving shots. Tremendous work!


----------



## wildmaven (Nov 11, 2007)

snownow said:


> Some of these were picked up by CNN as well, so a little bright spot in all this gloom.


 
How did CNN get your photo? Did they give you credit?



tbsdphotog said:


> This was the view from my house too. I live in Chula Vista, if you know where that is.


 
My stepson lives in Chula Vista. I thought that area was spared...


----------



## nossie (Nov 11, 2007)

het het fire! fire! Het het het!
Beavis and Butthead anyone?

Great shots.  It's great to see you working with the disaster/opportunity on a mental level and not just sitting there being miserable and depressed.


----------



## ilyfel (Nov 11, 2007)

LOVE THE SHOTS!! HATE THE WORDS "SO CAL"!!

I had a friend from cali and he said that all the damn time!

I would so be having my garden hose hanging off my balcony so it didn't get burned down. lol


----------

